# Inherited Pocket Watch



## PaulBa (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, and would like some help to identify a pocket watch which belonged to my Great Grandfather.

The watch is Silver, hallmarked London (Lion with Panther Head) 1871, there is a case maker stamp which is W.T.R, My first question is who is W.T.R?
The watch winds with a key by opening the back section of the case.
There is a glass front, although the glass has been replaced by perspex (plastic?), the watch face has raised decoration which is gold coloured (gilding?) unfortunately I cant open the watch center to get to the inner workings, it looks as though there is an indentation when the watch face cover is open.

If required I could take photographs.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. 

It's great that you have a pocket watch that has been passed down in the family from your great grandfather.

With regards to the case the W.T.R. is for William Taylor Ryley.

A lot of pocket watches, but not all, are opened from the front. The bezel is hinged and once opened there is a small lip under the six o'clock position. When that is pressed in the movement can be raised on its hinge.

Before trying to do anything though it would be better to post some pictures as there are many types of cases and it would be wiser to ensure you were getting the correct advice for yours.


----------



## PaulBa (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the swift response, here are a couple of photos of the front of the watch.

https://postimg.org/gallery/1zfgzy9ru/

Many thanks.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting some images, that's a lovely looking Victorian pocket watch. :yes:

I can't make out from the picture of the dial whether there is a small lip at the edge under the six o'clock position. If there is though this video may help you to safely open the watch.






If you are able to open the case it would be interesting to see some pictures of the movement. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBa (Feb 11, 2018)

I managed to open the case, as there was a small latch under 6:00, I've uploaded a photo, fyi, it looks almost identical to the watch in the above video. Unfortunately the photo is not great quality as I took it with my phone: https://s20.postimg.org/rfw3bsopp/DSC_0025.jpg

What is the best way to clean the watch face? as it's a little grubby.

Many thanks.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

With some of these watches the dial would be made of silver with the applied Roman numerals being gold. There are polishing cloths / agents for both metals but I have never attempted to polish any of the dials on my pocket watches. Their patination is indicative of many decades and to my mind is part of their history.

That said I know a couple of people who use a slightly dampened cotton bud to carefully remove some surface grime. I must emphasise "carefully" as it would all too easy to damage the hands. If there are any other methods that can be used hopefully another forum member will be able to add some advice. :yes:

Given the age of your watch it may have a fusee movement. In case it is of interest to you this link shows what a fusee mechanism looks like and how it works. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusee_(horology)


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting watch and great replies from you, David, that I also found interesting. In connection with cleaning the dial, I am in total agreement with David - approach with extreme caution!


----------



## PaulBa (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I don't think I'll be doing any cleaning, I'll keep it's character as is.

I have a small issue of a possible overwind to deal with so I'm constantly doing a gentle twist to try to get it "back to normal"


----------

